# Lowering Rockshox Argyle to 80mm?



## TexMatt (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a Rockshox Argyle 318 on my p bike and it has 100mm of travel. I want to lower it to 80mm, but the bike shops told me they didn't know how to do it. Is it possible? And how? Thanks for your help.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It is possible. The technical documents are on the SRAM website.


----------



## TexMatt (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks I got it. Here is a step by step for anyone in the future who searches this. 
http://rlee560.pinkbike.com/blog/lowerargyle.html


----------



## bloodfart (Apr 30, 2009)

definately put something between the top cap and the spring. if you cut down the plastic spacer you can still use the little washers to adjust the preload


----------

